# Triplewax Shake and Shine tested



## ftoed

Hi all, well as I couldn't find any kind of review for the above online I thought I'd get some and try it, more for curiosity to find out whether it's just greased lightning showroom shine in a different bottle!

So first off I've been using waterless washes for about 5 years now and tyres almost all of them and for the last couple of years only really been using megs wash and wax anywhere as I think it miles better than the rest. Before that it was mainly GLSS so I know how it washes, sacs, smells etc. 
My car only had light road dust/grime on it as I detailed it last week and its only really in these circumstances I use waterless anyway.

So triple wax shake and shine...looks exactly like GLSS, separates like GLSS and goes on like GLSS. Spray nozzle is a lot better I found though. On using the immediate difference I noticed was the smell, smells of strong detergent, spreading the liquid was very easy, but it dried very quickly into a chalky white wax, very different to GLSS, it buffed out very easy though so no problem there. After buffing the paintwork was (literally) squeaky clean, and after a while was very very smooth like a just high quality waxed finish to it, fantastic shine too, much deeper than GLSS I thought. Would I use it again...maybe but probably not. It's the same problem that GLSS has, a whisper of wind and it sprays back all over the area you've just finished doing, and boy does it find the nooks and crannies...white residue everywhere! I went all around the car again with a detailer getting rid of it all! Not that I mind , I love spending time cleaning the car but would be very very off putting every time I clean it.

So for now I'll stick with megs wash and wax anywhere, more expensive but easier to use. Triplewax Shake and Shine is very very good and quite cheap, just harder to use and not quite as good as megs...
When I work out how to upload pics I post them! Hope you liked my mini review!

Ed


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Nice review Ed, I thought it would be like GLSS,have you tried the stuff Tiff Needel was promoting or the very good Williams wash and wax thats often on a shopping channel ?


----------



## ftoed

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Nice review Ed, I thought it would be like GLSS,have you tried the stuff Tiff Needel was promoting or the very good Williams wash and wax thats often on a shopping channel ?


Thanks, funny you should mention the williams, was watching it on the shopping channel last night! Might have to get some see what it's like, have you tried it?

Not seen the one Tiff needle was looking at?


----------



## ftoed

Lowiepete said:


> Well, that was probably quite predictable. Is this a new(ish) product to the
> market? You'd think that the developers, scientists, call them what you will,
> would notice the white residue. However, I suppose if every nook and cranny
> frames the paint in white, then "that's all right, then" - with a shoulder shrug???
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Heh, quite probably Steve!
Although I think the triplewax is a better product than GLSS, it seemed to be even worse for that chalky residue!

Ed


----------



## ftoed

Lowiepete said:


> Well, prior to GLSS going all VOC safe, I'd have argued that with you. The way
> that Proshine could cut through grease on my cooker hood had to be seen to
> be believed.
> 
> Now, it's like it has been neutered  Cleaners with strong doses of Limonene
> in them are now my only choice, apart from a steam clean... GLSS is still good
> on glass and stainless steel though.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I think you're right there Steve, the triplewax seems to be like GLSS used to be a couple of years ago. These days GLSS is hard work for not a lot in return!

Ed


----------



## ftoed

Some photos, not good I know and the light wasn't very good...the white parts isn't residue it's the trees reflected!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Thanks for the review. For use in a garage on pretty clean & dry cars, would you say the Turtle Wax is up to the job?

A litre can be had for just £7.50 delivered. Also, what does GLSS stand for?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## ftoed

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Thanks for the review. For use in a garage on pretty clean & dry cars, would you say the Turtle Wax is up to the job?
> 
> A litre can be had for just £7.50 delivered. Also, what does GLSS stand for?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon


Most definitely, but there are better options. One which I've tried recently is from the range shop. Car kit waterless wash and shine, pretty much the same stuff, but easier to buff out I find and its only 4.99.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

ftoed said:


> Most definitely, but there are better options. One which I've tried recently is from the range shop. Car kit waterless wash and shine, pretty much the same stuff, but easier to buff out I find and its only 4.99.


Saw that today. 750ml though. The Turtle Wax is just £6.99 delivered now - for 1 litre.

Currently using some stuff I bought from Aldi. Diluted it a bit with Autoglym rapid detailed as it was very thick. Works a treat.


----------



## cargainz

What is "GLSS"? it might be useful in explaining the acronym as we are not all on the same page.


----------



## tosh

cargainz said:


> What is "GLSS"? it might be useful in explaining the acronym as we are not all on the same page.


Greased Lightning Showroom Shine...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

